# STO PL d austrudeln



## lenovo (23 Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage zum Thema STO bei einem Umrichter. Ich hab meine Sicherheitsfunktion konstruiert und berechnet und erreiche den PL d ( erforderlich ist PL c). Soweit alles gut.
Erreiche diesen PL d mit der STO-Funktion meines Umrichters.

"STO kann überall dort eingesetzt werden, wo der Antrieb durch das Lastmoment oder durch Reibung in genügend kurzer Zeit selbst zum Stillstand kommt oder wo das „Austrudeln“ des Antriebs keine sicherheitstechnische Relevanz hat"

Hier ist meine Frage, wann in genügend kurzer Zeit ist. 

Die Bremse wird von meinem Umrichter geschaltet jedoch nicht sicherheitsgerichtet. Meiner Meinung nach muss aber in meinem Fall auch die Bremse sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltet werden um ein austrudeln zu verhindern.

Wie genau ist das definiert? Ergibt sich die Abschaltzeit aus der Risikobeurteilung?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Howard (23 Oktober 2019)

Moin,
eigentlich schickt man seinen FU ja nicht direkt in STO, sondern fährt erst seine SS1 Rampe - dann sollte die Applikation schon stehen und dann geht man in den STO und lässt ggf. eine Haltebremse einfallen.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Oktober 2019)

Moin lenovo,

_"genügend kurze Zeit"_ ist m.E. so schnell wie möglich. Also, so schnell, wie ich ohne einen mechanischen Schaden (Laufrad kommt zum rutschen, Kupplung reißt ab, etc.) zu riskieren zum Stillstand kommen kann.
Wenn das austrudeln verhindert werden muss, sollte, im Idealfall, der Umrichter den Antrieb abbremsen (SS1) und dann STO ausgelöst werden. Also Motor drehmomentfrei machen und, je nach Anforderung, die Bremse einfallen lassen.
Sollte das Abbremsen nach SS1 nicht im akzeptablen Zeitfenster liegen, weil irgendetwas defekt ist, muss spätestens nach Ablauf der Zeit die Bremse (sicherheitsgerichtet) einfallen.

Achtung: Je nach Ausführung der Bremse muss diese danach ersetzt werden (Also wenn eine Haltebremse im Fehlerfall als Betriebsbremse betrieben wurde).
Die Haltebremse dient - gerade bei einem Hubwerk - dazu, dass der Antrieb stillsteht, wenn er drehmomentfrei geschaltet wird. Schließt also im Stillstand und es treten kaum Reibungskräfte auf.

VG

MFreiberger


----------

